# Heresy Online Arcade Test Phase



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added an arcade to the site.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/arcade.php

Before its official though i'd like to run it for a few days, please pop in and have a go on the games. Try to finish games that havent been played yet to see if they work etc.

I've also signed up for a subscriber account on http://www.ibpdownloads.com/ipb/index.php?autocom=arcade&cat=66

We can download any of the games on this site, if you see one you like drop me a pm with the url and i'll add it to Heresy.

Just remember to use the rating feature guys to give an indication to future players.

Jez


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

its a great feature. but, my score at tetris has been beaten!


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

it wins JUST LIKE ME!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

cccp said:


> its a great feature. but, my score at tetris has been beaten!


My GF loves tetris... :biggrin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

........................................


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

just to let u know turbocharged penguins hasnt let me enter my high score twice now, ill keep playin some other games to see wot other bugs i can find.

by the way, loving the arcade section :mrgreen:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I had that problem too.

One time when I scored 840!!!

Thanks Darkmessiah. 


A quick reminder than all 4,657 games on http://www.ibpdownloads.com/ipb/index.php can be downloaded and added to the arcade.

Let me know if you find one you like.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It'll happen sometimes.

That games shit anyway :grin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

what....you have to love that puppy!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Last Stand is pretty fun. If only you were marines and the zombies were Tyranids...


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I got 50 on the freeekick - I'm crap


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

lol im pretty crap at all the games but its well addictive.

I forgot to turn off the Arcade notifications in the options/settings bit so my PM box was full of 'your score has been beaten' reports.

Nice feature Jez.


----------

